

ITunes UI Excellence Distribution - tragiclos
http://waffle.wootest.net/2010/09/03/itunes-dist/

======
BigZaphod
I actually know one of the designers who worked on iTunes 10, and frankly, I'm
tired of seeing all the hate. All of the designers worked really hard on it
and considered and balanced hundreds of conflicting constraints that no one
outside Apple has any insight of. Everyone is just bitching based on the one
way they happen to see iTunes and not considering the whole picture - because
they don't have the whole picture. (And neither do I.) Things change. Get over
it.

